# Nannies ( also schools and places to live)



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

Hello All,

So now we move on to childcare and nannies!

My husband will be working in Rivonia, and I will be working in East Bryanston so we are thinking that we will live in either of those two areas, or possiby Sandown. Does anyone have any suggestions of particuarly good areas for young families?

We want to minimise the commute in the terrible Joburg traffic!

We will also need to register our older child (only 3 years old) for preschool, but would also like that to be close by.

We will both be working full time, so we will need a full time nanny for our two boys (3yrs and 16 months). We think we will get somewhere that will allow them to live-in. But we will want someone who will be well qualified to look after them, and prefereably someone who can drive (though not sure we will be able to afford a car for them...). So I have a number of questions:
Would we need a nanny who can drive? Or are there 'mini-bus' or car-sharing type school runs so that our 3 year old can go to pre-school?
How much would a live-in nanny cost? We would want one who could read and write, but wouldn't need to help with homeork. Ideally someone who would also be happy to clean / iron etc.
What are the normal working hours for a live-in nanny?
Is live in best?
I've heard the best way to find a nanny is through recommendation - but how does a newly arrived expat get recommendations!

Any recommendations for schools in that area would be welcome as well. Wre have friends who have said that private isn't necessary as there are some great X model C schools. But she lives in Cape Town and cant advise of Joburg!

Thanks in advance


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you looked into agencies - like super nannies?


----------

